# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  تهنئة الأخ الكريم عبدالله الحمادي لحصوله على الماجستير في الحديث

## عبدالرحمن الشهري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمأبارك لأخي العزيز الشيخ عبدالله الحمادي مقدماً بمناسبة حصوله على الماجستير في الحديث ، وأسأل الله أن يبارك له وأن يجعل هذه الدرجة عوناً له على طاعة الله . وقد أبلغني زميلي العزيز الدكتور خالد الدريس بهذا صباح اليوم الإثنين 11/10/1428هـ وأنه سيناقش خلال هذين اليومين ، فسعدتُ بهذا وأحببت مباغتته بالتهنئة فلا أدري هل يتيسر لي التشرف بالحضور أم لا . 
وقد علمت من الدكتور خالد الدريس - الأستاذ المشارك بقسم الثقافة الإسلامية بكلية التربية بجامعة الملك سعود - أنه هو المشرف على الرسالة وأن الصديق العزيز الأستاذ الدكتور محمد بن تركي التركي هو أحد المناقشين والمناقش الآخر هو الشيخ الكريم الدكتور عبدالله بن وكيل الشيخ عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية . وهي لجنة مميزة على علم وخلق أسأل الله أن يكتب لهم أجر قراءة هذه الرسالة وتقويمها ومناقشتها والشيخ الحبيب عبدالله الحمادي يستحق كل تقدير بارك الله فيه ، ونفع به .

في 11/10/1428هـ

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

مبروك للشيخ الفاضل والأخ الحبيب عبدالله الحمادي، وجعلها الله له عوناً على طاعة الله، وأن ييسر له أمره، وأعانك الله أخي الكريم.

----------


## المحرر

نبارك للشيخ عبد الله الحمادي - وفقه الله - مقدماً على نيل الشهادة العالمية ، وأسأل الله العظيم ان يجعلها عوناً له على طاعته ...
ونرجو من الشيخ الحمادي تحديد وقت ومكان المناقشة ..

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

ما شاء الله، ولا قوة إلا بالله.
أسأل الله أن يبارك في أخينا عبد الله الحمادي،
وأن يجعل هذه الشهادة عونًا له على طاعة الله.

----------


## شقائق النعمان

مبارك لك شيخنا الفاضل
زادك الله علماً وفهماً ، ونفع بك
أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ما شاء الله، تبارك الله
وعقبال الدكتوراه (ابتسامة)

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

ألف مبروك 
ونسأل الله عزوجل أن يزيدك فضلاً وعلماً

----------


## آل عامر

ما شاء الله 

فارس أعطى سيفا
 اللهم اجعلها عونا له على طاعتك

----------


## أبو فراس

مبارك للشيخ عبدالله الحمادي وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ما شاء الله، تبارك الله
وعقبال الدكتوراه (ابتسامة)
ونبارك للشيخ عبد الله الحمادي - وفقه الله - مقدَّمًا على نيل الشهادة العالِمية، وأسأل الله العظيم أن يجعلها عونًا له على طاعته ...
ونرجو من الشيخ الحمادي - يسَّر الله أمره - أنْ يُتحفنا بنسخة مسجلة من المناقشة .. والله الموفق.
ونشكر الدكتور الفاضل عبدالرحمن الشهري على هذه المباغتة اللطيفة ...

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحجري

ما شاء الله، ولا قوة إلا بالله.
أسأل الله أن يبارك في الشيخ عبد الله الحمادي،
وأن يجعل هذه الشهادة عونًا له على طاعة الله.

----------


## أبو عبدالله النجدي

ما شاء الله كان

بارك الله للشيخ البحاثة أبي محمد الحمادي، أسأل الله أن يبسط في علمه ورزقه

وطالب العلم كالحالّ المرتحل، فمن رحلة الماجستير إلى ما بعدها بعون الله، والله يتولاكــــ

----------


## سعد بن عبدالله الحميد

ماشاء الله، جعلها الله عونًا على طاعته، وزاده هدى وتوفيقًا

----------


## لامية العرب

بارك الله لك هذا الجهد وجعله في موازين حسناتك
وعقبال الدكتوراة يااستاذ عبدالله

----------


## الباجي

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ... اللهم اجعلها سلما لنيل مرضاتك ... وسعيًا محمودًا في طريق نشر العلم النافع والعمل به ... وثبت اللهم عند السؤال منطق شيخنا أبي محمد ... وأجري الحق والخير على لسانه ... وانفع عبادك بما كتب وسطر.

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

أبارك للماجستير بنيلها شرف نيل الشيخ عبدالله الحمادي لها
وأتمنى للدكتوراه أن تنال ذلك الفضل والشرف قريبا

----------


## الفارس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
ماشاء الله .. تبارك الله ..
مبارك لك أبا محمد إن شاء الله .. ورزقك الله التوفيق والسداد ..
زاكم الله شيخنا عبدالرحمن على هذه البشارة .

----------


## مهند المعتبي

نباركُ لأخينا أبي محمد ...
ونتمنى أن يحدد لنا تحديداً دقيقاً متحرراً مؤكداً أكيداً مرتباً ............. موعد المناقشة بالثانية 

ليراني أول الحاضرين ( ابتسامة )

فلا تترك الإجابة حبيبنا الفاضل ..

وهل سيحضر ابنُ عبد البر ؟؟!

----------


## محمد العبادي

100000000000000000000 تهنئة لأخي الحبيب الشيخ الحمادي وفقه الله وجعله من حملة هذا العلم ومن جنود الله في أرضه .
وعقبال الدكتوراة ولن نتنازل عن الحلاوة !

----------


## الرايه

ماشاء الله
تبارك الله

مبروك الحصول على الماجستير

وزادك الله من فضله

----------


## الحمادي

انكشفت الأوراق (ابتسامة)

شكرَ الله لكم يا شيخ عبد الرحمن هذه المبادرةَ الدالَّةَ على كريمِ شمائلكم، وجميل أخلاقكم
وإن كانت التهنئةُ في هذا الوقت أشعرتني بالحرج من الإخوة وفقهم الله

فقد أخبرني أمس المشرف على الرسالة الشيخ الفاضل الدكتور خالد الدريس -نفع الله به- أنَّ القاعةَ الرئيسة للمناقشات غير متيسِّرة في المساء، وأنَّ المناقشةَ ستكون غالباً في مكان لا يتسع لحضور العدد الكثير، وأخبرني عن سبب ذلك مما لا داعيَ لذكره

وسألني: كم ستدعو لحضور المناقشة؟
قلت: نحو الثلاثين إلى الأربعين
فقال: يصعب هذا، لكن لو تقتصر على خمسةَ عشر لأنَّ في المكان ضيقاً
فقلت: الأقارب المدعوون نحو هذا العدد (ابتسامة)

ثم أخبرني الدكتور خالد صباحَ اليوم بأنَّ ثمةَ أملاً كبيراً في إقامة المناقشة في القاعة المخصصة لذلك، وسيتأكد هذا ظهر غَدٍ بمشيئة الله

والمقصود -جواباً على سؤالي الشيخين الفاضلين المزروع ومهند- أنَّ المناقشةَ ستكون بمشيئة الله في هذا الأسبوع، بمدينة الرياض (ابتسامة للمزروع ومهند)

موعد المناقشة -بمشيئة الله- يوم غد الأربعاء بعد صلاة المغرب، في كلية التربية بجامعة الملك سعود -وسيتمُّ تحديد القاعة غداً بمشيئة الله- ولا أودُّ أن يكلِّفَ أحدٌ من الفضلاء نفسَه بالحضور، مع رغبتي في ذلك، وسعادتي بجميع من يحضر

وأكرر شكري لأخي الفاضل الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشهري، وللإخوة والمشايخ الفضلاء ممن سجَّلَ تهنئةً أو دعوةً هنا، أو ادَّخرَ دعوةً صالحة لأخيه بظهر الغيب، فللجميع مني جزيل الشكر
وأسأل الله أن يجزيَهم عني خير الجزاء، ويثيبَهم ويباركَ فيهم

----------


## عربي

من اتضع لله رفعه الله 

ما شاء الله وفقه الله لما يحب و يرضى و زاده علما و حلما و تواضعا.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أسأل الله أن يبارك في أخينا عبد الله الحمادي،
وأن يجعل هذه الشهادة عونًا له على طاعة الله وا ن ينفعنا واياه بماعلمنا

----------


## نسا

زادك الله من فضله 
مبارك المجاستير شيخ عبدالله وجعلها عوناً لك على طاعتة 
ووفقك الله

----------


## الحمادي

الأفاضل (عربي.. وأبا محمد.. ونسا) 
شكر الله لكم، وجزاكم خيراً، وأصلح لي ولكم النية

----------


## المقرئ

أسأل الله أن يبارك في علمك وعملك وأن يجعلها سببا لنيل رضا الله وأن ينفع المسلمين بها 

والحق أن الدرجة تتشرف بكم

----------


## ابن رجب

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ... اللهم اجعلها سلما لنيل مرضاتك ... وسعيًا محمودًا في طريق نشر العلم النافع والعمل به ... وثبت اللهم عند السؤال منطق شيخنا أبي محمد ... وأجري الحق والخير على لسانه ... وانفع عبادك بما كتب وسطر.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

إلى الأخ الحبيب الشَّيخ أبي مُحمَّدٍ عبد اللَّـه بن جابر الحماديّ  ـ سلّمه اللَّـه تعالى ـ :

ما شاء اللَّـه !

أسأل اللَّـه أن يتقبل منك ، وأهنئك على حصولك على هذه الدَّرجة العلميّة،وأن يجعلها عونًا على طاعته .

أخوكُم المحـبّ 

سَلْمَان بن عبد القَادِرِ أبُو زيدٍ 

ـ عامله اللَّـه بلطفه الخفي،آمين ـ.

----------


## عمر المقبل

أثني بالدعاء ،والتهنئة لأخي العزيز الشيخ عبدالله على هذا الإنجاز ،زادكم الله من فضله ،ونفع بكم .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

هنأك الله بها تهنئة لا تنقضي سعادتها ولا تسلب بركتها
وقرن الله بالخيرة ما كتبتَ وبالسعادة ما أنجزتَ وبجميل العاقبة ما أفدتَ 
وعرّفك بركات هذا الإنجاز ولا أخلاك فيه من موادّ السعادة والإعزاز

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

مبارك .. مبارك .. مبارك
نفعك الله بهذه الرسالة العلمية ، وجعلها عوناً لك على الطاعة - آمين -
وجزى الله أخانا الشيخ الدكتور عبد الرحمن الشهري على طرحه للموضوع .

----------


## جبل العلم

مــــــبروووووو  ووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووك
نفع الله بكم وعقبال الدكتوراه ان شاء الله

----------


## الحمادي

المشايخ الكرام 
المقرئ.. ابن رجب.. سلمان أبو زيد.. عمر المقبل.. أمجد الفلسطيني.. غالب المزروع.. جبل العلم
شكر الله لكم ما تفضَّلتم به من الكلمة الطيبة، والدعوة الصالحة

وستكون المناقشة -بمشيئة الله- في قاعة المحاضرات الكبرى بكلية التربية

----------


## مصطفى القرني

هنأك الله بها تهنئة لا تنقضي سعادتها ولا تسلب بركتها
وقرن الله بالخيرة ما كتبتَ وبالسعادة ما أنجزتَ وبجميل العاقبة ما أفدتَ 
وعرّفك بركات هذا الإنجاز ولا أخلاك فيه من موادّ السعادة والإعزاز
ويسر الله لك الدكتوراة ونفع بك وبعلمك

----------


## عبدالرحمن الشهري

الحمد لله رب العالمين على توفيقه للأخ عبدالله الحمادي .
فقد أبلغني الصديق العزيز الدكتور خالد الدريس رئيس اللجنة الآن بانتهاء المناقشة وحصول الأخ عبدالله على درجة الماجستير بسلام فبارك الله له فيها ، وجعلها عوناً على الطاعة ، والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات . وقد أخبرني بثناء المناقشين على الرسالة ، وأنهم نصوا على أنها تستحق تقدير ممتاز لو كان النظام يعتبر التقديرات في الرسائل العلمية . وهذه منقبة للأخ عبدالله وفقه الله وزاده حرصاً على العلم وتبليغه . وكنت أود لو استطعتُ الحضور تقديراً للأخ عبدالله فأرجو قبول المعذرة يا أبا محمد ، وقد كنت معك بقلبي ودعائي .
مساء الأربعاء 13/10/1428هـ

----------


## المجتهدة

ما شاء الله تبارك الله.
نفع الله به الإسلام والمسلمين وبعلمه، وزاده علماً وعملاً.

----------


## ابن رجب

مبروك لشيخنا الغالي عبدالله الحمادي ,, لحصوله على على درجة الماجستير ,,

----------


## خالد العامري

أسأل الله أن يبارك لك أبا محمد وأن يجعلها حافزاً لك على الخير موجبةً لمرضاته.

----------


## شقائق النعمان

مبارك لك شيخنا الفاضل الحمادي .. تستحق الأفضل
وبشرك الله بالخير شيخنا الفاضل عبد الرحمن .. بارك الله بيك

----------


## أبو الفضل المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
مبروك للشيخ الفاضل الحبيب عبدالله الحمادي، وجعلها الله له عوناً على طاعة الله، وأن ييسر له أمره، ويبارك له في علمه وأهله وولده .

----------


## علي الفضلي

مبارك لأخينا الكريم الحمادي نيل درجة الماجستير ، وأسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يرينا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعه ، ويرينا الباطل باطلا ويوفقنا لاجتنابه.

----------


## وسم المعاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبـــــــــارك 

عقبال الدكتوراه

----------


## مسلمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك شيخنا الفاضل جعلها الله عونا لكم على الطاعة

وزادكم من واسع فضله

----------


## صالح الثويني

أبارك لأخي العزيز الشيخ عبدالله الحمادي على حصوله الماجستير 
وعقبال الدكتوراه .
وأسأل الله عزوجل أن يوفقنا جميعاً في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## السكري

مبارك لأخينا الكريم الحمادي لحصوله على الماجستير ، وأسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يجعلها حافزا له على الاستمرار في حمل هذه الأمانة وداعيا الله لنا وله ولجميع الاخوة في الملتقى بالثبات والفردوس الأعلى

----------


## مهند المعتبي

من أخبار المناقشة
أثنى المشايخُ الفضلاءُ : الأستاذ الدكتور / محمد بن تركي التركي ، والدكتور / عبد الله وكيّل الشيخ .. على الرسالة ثناءً عاطراً ...
وبيَّن الدكتور / عبدالله وكيّل الشيخ .. أنَّ الرسالة من الرسائل القيمة التي وقف عليها ...

وقال الدكتور خالد الدريس ـ بعد نظرِ المناقشين لها ـ  : تستحق تقدير ممتاز لو كان النظام يعتبر التقديرات في الرسائل العلمية .
أسألُ اللهُ لأخينا الشيخ / عبد الله بن جابر الحمادي التوفيق والسداد .

----------


## أبو القاسم

والله لقد فرحنا لكم من أعماق قلوبنا..
فهنيئا لكم يا شيخ عبد الله..
وأسأل الله عز وجل أن ينفع بكم الأمة..
ويحفظكم من كل سوء..ويبارك في علمكم وعملكم
إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
والحمد لله رب العالمين

محبكم

----------


## عبدالله العلي

مبارك لأخينا الكريم الشيخ عبدالله الحمادي نيل درجة الماجستير 
جعلها الله عونا على الطاعة

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

ماشاء الله، جعلها الله عونًا على طاعته، وزاده هدى وتوفيقًا

----------


## محمد الحميّد

ما هو عنوان البحث يا شيخ عبدالله ؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

مختلف الحديث عن ابن عبد البر..
تطوعت بالإجابة..ليعلم الشيخ الحمادي أنا نحبه ونتابع أخباره
والسلام عليكم

----------


## الحمادي

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم وأجزل لكم الأجر
فالكلمة الطيبة صدقة

ولعلَّ أثرَ دعواتِ الأحباب انعكسَ إيجابياً على يُسر المناقشة وسهولتها بشكل ظاهر، وعلى راحة 
بالي وهدوء أعصابي أثناءها

فأشكر لجميع المشايخ والإخوة والأخوات ما تفضَّلوا به من توجيهٍ، ونصيحة، وكلماتٍ طيبة، ودعواتٍ صالحة 
وأسأل الله أن يجعلَ ذلك في ميزان حسناتهم، ويمنَّ علينا جميعاً بالعلم النافع والعمل 
الصالح، ويوفقنا لتصحيح النية

----------


## الحمادي

> ما هو عنوان البحث يا شيخ عبدالله ؟



حياكم الله أخي محمد
بادر الأستاذ أبو القاسم بالجواب، فجزاه الله خيراً، وشكر له طيب مشاعره
عنوان الرسالة: (مختلف الحديث عند الإمام ابن عبدالبر في كتابه التمهيد، عرضاً ودراسة)

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فأسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك لأخينا الفاضل أبي محمد الحمادي فيما حصل من العلم، وأن ينفعه به، وأن ينفع الله تعالى به،

وأسأل الله تعالى نسخة من الرسالة، وأسأله تعالى جميعا الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة، عسى أن أوافق ساعة إجابة، أو يؤمن على دعائي بعض إخواننا في ساعة إجابة

وعقبى للعالِمية إن شاء الله تعالى





> حياكم الله أخي محمد
> بادر الأستاذ أبو القاسم بالجواب، فجزاه الله خيراً، وشكر له طيب مشاعره
> عنوان الرسالة: (مختلف الحديث عند الإمام ابن عبدالبر في كتابه التمهيد، عرضاً ودراسة)

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 ألف مبروك شيخنا / الحمادي , و أسأل الله - عز و جل - أن يجعل هذه الشهادة عونا لك على طاعته .......

----------


## الحمادي

الأستاذان الفاضلان أبو مريم وابن عبدالكريم
جزاكما الله خيراً وبارك فيكما
وفي النية إخراج الرسالة قريباً، فأسأل الله التيسير

----------


## ابن رجب

نحن بانتظارها ياشيخ عبدالله

----------


## المقدادي

مبروك شيخنا الحبيب عبدالله الحمادي على هذه الشهادة

حفظكم الله و يسر لكم شهادة الدكتوراة

----------


## أبو الفضل المصرى

بارك الله للشيخ أبي محمد الحمادي وجعل هذه الرسالة عونا على طاعته
أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع به وأن يزيده علما وفضلا
وعقبى للدكتوراه

----------


## عبدالله العلي

لعلنا نراها على صفحات هذا المنتدى ياابامحمد

----------


## محمد بن ظافر الشهري

ماشاء الله 
مبارك أيها الأخ الحبيب
نفع الله بعلمك وجعل هذه الشهادة عونا لك على طاعته

----------


## هدى كتوعه

الف الف الف مبروك 
عقبال الدكتوراه
والفوز بالجنه

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم، وأجابَ دعواتكم، وجزاكم خير الجزاء




> لعلنا نراها على صفحات هذا المنتدى ياابامحمد


سيكون هذا -بمشيئة الله- بعد طباعة الرسالة

----------


## عدنان البخاري

مبارك عليكم أبا محمد الدرجة، ومعذرة على التأخر.

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

أبارك لك هذه الدرجة شيخنا أبا محمد أسأل الله أن ينفع بك وبرسالتك وأن يزيدك علماً وعملاً نافعاً .

----------


## الحمادي

الأخوان الفاضلان والشيخان الكريمان عدنان البخاري وأبا عمر القصيمي
أشكر لكما التهنئة، وأسأل الله أن يجزيكما خيراً

----------


## طويلبة علم

ماشاء الله.. تبارك الله
مبارك عليكم هذه الدّرجة العلميّة
أسأل الله  أن يجعلها عوناً لكم على طاعته، وأن ينفع بكم ويبارك في سعيكم .

----------


## مناهل

ماشاء الله.. تبارك الله
أسأل الله لكم الاخلاص في القول والعمل والقبول
مبارك وعقبال الدكتوراة

----------


## الحمادي

الأختان المباركتان: طويلبة علم... ومناهل
شكر الله لكما، وبارك فيكما، وأجاب دعواتكما

----------


## ابن رشد

نفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## الحمادي

> نفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين





آمين وإياكم أخي الكريم
وأعتذر للتأخر، فجهازي متعطل منذ يومين ولا يزال

----------


## ابن رجب

> آمين وإياكم أخي الكريم
> وأعتذر للتأخر، فجهازي متعطل منذ يومين ولا يزال



الله يعينك على جهازك  ابا محمد ,,

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

*أسأل الله أن يبارك في علمك وأن ينير بصيرتك و أن ينفعك بعلمك وأن يستعملك في نشر العلم والحق والحكمة بين عباده.*

----------


## الحمادي

> *أسأل الله أن يبارك في علمك وأن ينير بصيرتك و أن ينفعك بعلمك وأن يستعملك في نشر العلم والحق والحكمة بين عباده.*



آمين، وإياك أخي الفاضل أبا ضياء

----------


## قطرة مسك

ماشاء الله، بارك الله.
تهانينا لأخينا الفاضل، ومشرفنا المتميز، جعلها الله عونا على طاعته، وسلما لمرضاته.

----------


## أبومروة

مبارك عليك ياشيخنا الفاضل 
مزيدا من التفوق  
وفقك الله لخدمة الاسلام  والمسلمين
اللهم آمين

----------


## ابن هاشم

أسأل الله أن يبارك في علمك و عملك، و أن يزيدك من فضله
يبدو أن الخبر له عدة أشهر فاعذرنا في التقصير
و مليون مبروك

----------


## الحمادي

الكرام الفضلاء
قطرة مسك وأبومروة وابن هاشم
بارك الله فيكم، وشكر لكم تهنئتكم ودعواتكم

----------


## العويشز

ما أدري على أي شيء أبارك لك يا شيخ عبدالله
على هذا الحب العظيم الذي طرحه الله في هذه القلوب 
أم 
على نيل درجة الماجستير
بارك الله في علمك وعملك

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> ما أدري على أي شيء أبارك لك يا شيخ عبدالله
> على هذا الحب العظيم الذي طرحه الله في هذه القلوب 
> أم 
> على نيل درجة الماجستير
> بارك الله في علمك وعملك


أبومحمد يستاهل هذا كلَّه وأكثر
بارك الله فيه وأكثر الله في الأمة من أمثاله .

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكما وغفر لي ولكما وجزاكما عني خيراً

----------

